# How can you tell how old your goat is?



## whtiworth08 (May 30, 2015)

I bought a buck at my local sale barn last night but they never said how old he is. Just wondering how old he is or how to tell? Sorry its not a good photo of him. You can email me also just let me know you got it from here. [email protected] He is about 25 pounds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a pic of the teeth, then we might be able to help.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Agree...get a pic of his teeth. 

Is he a Savanna?


----------



## whtiworth08 (May 30, 2015)

I will try to get a picture of his teeth. He hasn't been handed much before I got him. Do you just need to see the front of them?


----------



## whtiworth08 (May 30, 2015)

He is a Boer is what they said.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Those horns say he at least has to be part something else. Good luck on the teeth!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I see more kiko than anything. His horns are starting to turn out slightly. I guess 90 days. His neck and chest look very nice. Does he have wattles?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, not all boer.

Yes, the front teeth


----------



## whtiworth08 (May 30, 2015)

What are wattles? Sorry I'm new to all this. I use to buy goats from a friend that had full blooded boers. I will post pics of his teeth tonight.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Wattles are the small, pendulous, appendages at the base of the lower jaw and neck. Here is a pic. My 100% NZ Kiko Buck has them and has passed them to every kid he has thrown this far.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Try these resources
https://fiascofarm.com/goats/age.htm
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/determiningage.html
http://www.acga.org.au/goatnotes/B010.php


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

following


----------



## ADK_County_Bend_Farm (Mar 23, 2015)

Teeth wont show until 6-12 months age if he is of large frame breed his teeth should all be milk teeth at that size since he doesn't appear to be a neglected buck


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He looks young. He's cute.


----------



## whtiworth08 (May 30, 2015)

This is his teeth and he has a NEUS tag in his ear. Is there anyway to look up the number on it?


----------

